# CPU Pins



## Buzz (May 27, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Just got my hands on 28 Ounces of CPU pins.
Apparently, they come from a mixture of CPU types (Ceramic, Fibre etc..)

If i run a magnet alongside the jar they are in, it becomes obvious that the cores of the pins
are still intact,

I ran a small batch in boiling Nitric to try and attack the cores.
I got a few pins floating on the surface but the majority of them are still attracted
to the magnet.
The Nitric went a dark brown colour with clouds of Red Death coming off so I know
some of the cores were dissolving.
This is going to take for ever as well as use vast quantities of Nitric.

Is there a better way to get to the Gold?
I was thinking maybe melt the pins into small ingots and use a cell?
If i did this, what problems would i need to look out for.

I bought a couple of pounds of the Amalgamite advertised on eBay last year
which i never got round to using.
Might have a go with the pins.

Just trying to find the best route to take.

Any advice welcome!

Kind regards
Buzz


----------



## oldtimmer (May 27, 2009)

Buzz,

I hate Nitric Acid. What I do is use enought dilute Nitric Acid to loosen the pins. I let them soak for two to three days. I will then look at the pins that have fallen off as a idea of progress. I then test the remaining pins by pushing on them to see if they will pop loose. Let them soak another day if they do not pop loose. I will then rinse them with hot distilled (no clorine) two or three times to remove as much of the Nitric Acid as I can. Save the Nitric acid as you will find that there is silver in it from the pins. 

I will then take the pins and put them in Muratic Acid and let them simmer at medium temperature for two to three days to remove the iron from inside the pins. I test with a maginet on the side to see how my progress is going. Depending on the amount of pins that you have to process, you may need to add more Muratic Acid from time to time. You may also want to discard the acid when it becomes saturated with the iron from the pins. When I find no pins attracted to the maginet, then I am done. Wash in hot water two or three times to clean them up. I then do one more hot Muratic Acid and a last water rinse to make sure that the remaining pins are clean. You now have a beaker of dehidrated, processed gold pin casings. Process as you would gold foils from fingers. 

Here is a link to a posting of some pins that I just processed:

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=4969

I am currently working on my fourth batch by this method. I got the idea from Steve where he talks about using a hot HCl bath on the gold plated lids from the CPUs.


----------



## Buzz (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Oldtimmer,

I'll give the HCl a try.

I've still got the first small batch sitting in a Nitric bath.
I'll keep going with that to see if i get the same effect.

Does anyone know how much material Nitric acid can absorb
before it needs changing out?

Regards
Buzz


----------

